# حوار مع أبو المنتصر شاهين الشهير بالتاعب وتلميذه ،، شاهد ماذا جرى لهما ..



## apostle.paul (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*دخلت النهاردة عشان حوارالتاعب*
*وكان هذا نص الحوار*
*textual_critism: سلام عليكم*
*alta3b: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*textual_critism: ايه الاخبار؟*
*alta3b: الحمد لله رب العالمين بخير*
*textual_critism: طيب الحمد لله المدونة اللى انا بعتلك اللينك بتاعها دى انت اللى عملتها مظبوط؟*
*alta3b: ايوه*
*textual_critism: وطالب ناس معاك*
*alta3b: ايوه في شروط الالتحاق للفريق*
*alta3b: عشان يقدر يساعد مع اعمال الفريق*
*textual_critism: ايوة مانا قريت وعجبنى جدا*
*textual_critism: ولاقيت فوق مكتوب ردود على هولى بايبل ومولكا مولكان*
*textual_critism: مظبوط؟*
*alta3b: ايوه*
*textual_critism: وفى كتير كمان نزلودوا ردود على فكرة*
*textual_critism: مش دول بس*
*alta3b: دول اشهرهم عند النصارى وإن كانوا مش أعلمهم*
*textual_critism: طيب والمطلوب؟*
*alta3b: مطلوب أيه ؟*
*textual_critism: فى المدونة*
*alta3b: حضرتك عايز تنضم للفريق يعني ؟*
*textual_critism: عايز اشوف النظام الاول وممكن اساعد على حسب طاقتى*
*alta3b: أحنا حالياً شغالين في مشروع خاص بالرد على هولي بايبل*
*textual_critism: من ناحية ايه؟*
*alta3b: مقدرش اشرحلك المشروع لأني معرفش حضرتك*
*textual_critism: اة طيب*
*textual_critism: طيب احب اعرفك بنفسى وعايز اتكلم معاك شوية*
*textual_critism: انا واحد من فريق اللاهوت الدفاعى على الانترنت *
*textual_critism: تمام؟*
*alta3b: ما هو فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي ؟*
*textual_critism: يااااااااااااااااااه*
*textual_critism: وفى جيش تبيشير مسيحى*
*textual_critism: وفى حاجات كتير بس انتوا نايمين على وندكوا*
*textual_critism: ودنكوا*
*alta3b: طيب جزاك الله خيراً*
*textual_critism: احنا الى الان وصل عدننا اكتر من 200 خادم*
*textual_critism: فى كل المجالات*
*textual_critism: وكل واحد متخصص فى مجاله*
*alta3b: حضرتك مسيحي يعني ؟*
*textual_critism: يعنى تقدر تقول كدا*
*textual_critism: المهم *
*alta3b: مسيحي وعايز تشترك في الفريق الإسلامي ؟ ازاي يعني ؟*
*textual_critism: ليه انت مبتناقش المسيحين؟*
*alta3b: انت جاي عنوان غلط ؟*
*textual_critism: طيب حضرتك مجاوبتنيش انت ليه مبتناقش المسيحين*
*textual_critism: ؟*
*alta3b: بناقش مسيحيين طبعاً*
*alta3b: لكن دلوقتي انت جاي بتتكلم على الفريق الإسلامي للنقد الكتابي*
*textual_critism: فين؟هاتلى مسيحى واحد من فريق الدفاعيات انت ناقشته*
*alta3b: وبتقول عايز تشارك فيه*
*alta3b: ازاي تشارك فيه يعني*
*alta3b: انا معرفش فريق الدفاعيات ده*
*alta3b: ممكن اكون عارف اشخاص مسيحيين فين*
*alta3b: لكن معرفش ان في فريق*
*textual_critism: ومحدش يعرفه لاننا كتلة مع بعض وبنشتغل فى الخفاء*
*textual_critism: مش بنهلل زيكوا*
*alta3b: طيب شكراً على أدبك مرة أخرى*
*alta3b: اذا كنتوا شغالين في الخفاء عايزني اعرف الفريق وأعضاؤه ازاي ؟*
*textual_critism: احنا فى الخفاء كمجموعة لكن الاعضاء معروفين للكل*
*textual_critism: وبتلاقونا فى كل مكان*
*textual_critism: وعاملين مسح شامل للشبكة*
*textual_critism: واى شبه موضوع سواء جاهل او شبه جاهل*
*textual_critism: بيتم سحله علميا*
*textual_critism: ومبنسبش حرف*
*alta3b: كويس*
*alta3b: واضح انكم شغالين على كوكب تاني*
*textual_critism: حضراتكم الىل شغالين على كوكب تانى ومش مدركين ان  المنتديات المسيحية والمواقع وشغل الدفاعيات اصبح اضعاف اضعافكم بالرغم من  عددنا الصغير*
*textual_critism: فمثلا حضرتك مش عارف ترد على مولكا *
*textual_critism: ودى حقيقة متعرفش تنكرها*
*alta3b: ههههههههههههه*
*alta3b: الله المستعان*
*alta3b: مولكا إلي بينقل أصلا من أبحاثي كوبي وبيست*
*alta3b: البحث بيكون ستين صفحة*
*alta3b: اربعين صفحة منقولين من بحثي*
*alta3b: وهو بيكون كاتب كده*
*textual_critism: قصدك بحث مرقس؟*
*textual_critism: هو دا الوحيد الىل اتعمل فيه كدا واظهر للناس انك مدلس ومبتكملش اقوال العلماء ان القراءتين يصلحوا كبداية للنبوة*
*textual_critism: مشكلتك ياعزيزى انك عايز تعمل نفسك بتفهم*
*textual_critism: لكن مثلا بحث زى ايجو ايمى كان مسخرة علمية بكل المقاييس*
*textual_critism: وبحث دانيال وغيره من هذة الهرتلات العلمية*
*alta3b: لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت*
*textual_critism: الوقت دا لينا مش ليك*
*textual_critism: الوقت لاعلان كلمة المسيح وسحق الدجالين*
*textual_critism: على العموم انا اعرف من دراسة شخصيتك كويس انك جبان جدا  فى مواجهه المسيحين ودائما تكتب من وراء الشاشة ولا تقدر على المواجهه*
*textual_critism: اكتب ما تكتبه وعد 48 ساعة بعديها*
*textual_critism: وتلقى ضربات موجعه كما تعودت منا*
*alta3b: طيب كويس*
*alta3b: احب اقولك حاجة*
*alta3b: كبداية*
*textual_critism: اة طبعا اتفضل*
*alta3b: وهعتبرك سفير من الفريق ده, أو مُتحدث رسمي*
*alta3b: نظم لي مُناظرة صوتية على برنامج البالتوك بيني وبين من تجدونه مُناسباً, في موضوع مرقس 1 / 2*
*alta3b: حلو ؟*
*textual_critism: ياعزيزى سيبك من كلام اطفال الشوارع دا*
*textual_critism: انت لو واثق من حرف واحد بتخطه كنت انت طلبت مناظرة من يومها*
*textual_critism: معانا*
*textual_critism: منتدانا مفتوح لاى شخص ادخل اكتب ما تكتبه*
*textual_critism: وما يقال*
*textual_critism: يمكن ان يكتب*
*alta3b: انا مش بدخل منتديات مسيحية*
*textual_critism: علشان خايف*
*alta3b: حضرتك جاي تكلمني دلوقتي*
*alta3b: وبتدعي اني جبان*
*alta3b: انا بقول لحضرتك نعمل مُناظرة صوتية*
*textual_critism: خايف لان حوارات النقد النصى تشرح اثناء الكتابة ولا يصلح لها مناظرة صوتية*
*alta3b: شوف مولكا, أو هولي بايبل, أو هاجيوس, أو اي شخص مُناسب*
*alta3b: لا يصلح لها مُناظرة صوتية ؟*
*textual_critism: ايوة *
*alta3b: لسه دانيال والاس وبارت إيرمان عاملين مناظرة في بداية شهر أكوتبر*
*alta3b: وانت تقولي متصلحش مناظرة صوتية*
*textual_critism: بارت ايرمان لما بيحاور بيحاور فى نص العهد الجديد ككل من  ناحية النقد النصى وليس شبهه محددة ثانيا انت سمعت بارت ايرمان قال ايه عن  قرانك*
*textual_critism: كان نكتة للعالم*
*textual_critism: قال حينما افقد حياتى سادرس هذا الكتاب*
*textual_critism: شوفت ان نقديا كتاب المسلمين لا يمثل فلس *
*textual_critism: فى سوق العلم*
*alta3b is typing...*
*alta3b: طيب وقت حضرتك معايا انتهى*


*وكالعادة هرب التاعب وبعت تلميذه يشوف مين الىل بيكلمه دا ونفخه*
*تابعوا معى تلاميذ المسلمين العبط*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فضيحة التاعب وتلميذه العبيط*

*
textual_critism: مين الاخ؟
BUZZ!!!
textual_critism: هو انت تضفنى وتقعد ساكت
General Dr: لحظة واكلمك
textual_critism: طيب وانا قاعد هنا بلعب فيفا على متخلص
General Dr: انت شماس
textual_critism: شماس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
textual_critism: دى شتيمة يعنى ولا ايه؟
General Dr: لا
General Dr: انت مسلم ولا مسيحى
textual_critism: لا يا حبيبى انا مش شماس انا مسلم ابن مسلم
General Dr: طيب
General Dr: سلام
textual_critism: ومسيحى ديانة
textual_critism: يعنى تقدر تقول مسلم مسيحى
General Dr: طيب
General Dr: سلام
textual_critism: عايز ايه بقة؟
textual_critism: التاعب وجعك بكلامى
textual_critism: مثلا
General Dr: ازاى تقول ان الرب خروف
textual_critism: ومين قال ان الرب خروف؟
General Dr: الكتاب المقدس
textual_critism: لا الكتاب المقدس مبيقلش ان الرب خروف
General Dr: بيقول فى رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتى 17
textual_critism: ايوة بيقول الخروف القائم وكانه مذبوح على المسيح حمل الله
textual_critism: لكن المسيح هو الكلمة المتانس من ناحية شخصه
textual_critism: وكونه حمل دا الله دا عمله كذبيحة اثم
textual_critism: وليس طبيعته
General Dr: وهل دا ادب مع الرب انك تشبهة بخروف
textual_critism: هو مفهاش ادب هو فيه جهل لان عمل الفادى كذبيحة اثم هو مثال خروف الفصح
textual_critism: بدمه نتطهر من كل خطية
textual_critism: لكنه فى شخصه هو الكلمة الازلى خالق الاكوان متانسا فى الجسد
General Dr: يعنى ينفع اقولك يا الخروف ودا تشبيه
textual_critism: وايه وجه الشبه
textual_critism: ؟
General Dr: يعنى الرب خروف 
textual_critism: ايه وجه الشبه لما تقولى انا خروف
textual_critism: يعنى مثلا محمد بيقول المؤمن كالجمل 
General Dr: كتابك اللى بيقول
General Dr: ويسوع قال لم اتى الا لخراف بنى اسرائيل الضاله
textual_critism: كتابى بيقول ان المسيح هو الراعى ونحن الخراف
textual_critism: ويسوع نفسه قال اذهبوا الى الخليقة كلها واكرزوا بالانجيل
textual_critism: طبيعى ان كرازة المسيح كانت لاسرائيل ومنها نورا لامم
General Dr: يعنى ينفع تشبه الرب بالخروف
textual_critism: هذا هو حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم
General Dr: دليلك
General Dr: اين قال يسوع انا جى ارفع الخطيه
textual_critism: يوحنا المعمدان اشار لابن الله وقال كدا
General Dr: الايمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة المسيح
General Dr: اين قال يسوع انا جى اكفر الخطيه
textual_critism: وكل ماسجل فى العهد الجديد هو كلمة المسيح
textual_critism: لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد 
textual_critism: لان الهل لم يرسل ابنه ليدين العالم بل ليخلص بيه العالم
textual_critism: *الله
General Dr: تقدر تقولى اين قال يسوع انا جى اكفر الخطيه الاصليه من كلام يسوع
General Dr: ادينى دليل
General Dr: دليل واضح
General Dr: نص
textual_critism: كتبته
textual_critism: عندك نص اعتراض؟
General Dr: طبعا
General Dr: النص بيقل 
General Dr: هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد
General Dr: انا ابى بذلنى فى طلب العلم
General Dr: انا عايز دليل واضح وصريح
textual_critism: شوفت انك عيل جاهل 
textual_critism: لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
textual_critism: يخلص
textual_critism: يخلص
General Dr: كمان فى نص عندك بيقول انى جئت رحمة لا ذبيحه
textual_critism: يخلص
textual_critism: يخلص
General Dr: انا عايز دليل انه حمل الخطيه
textual_critism: والملاك لما بشر مريم قال ايه قالها ويدعو اسمه يسوع لانه يخلص شعبه من خطاياه
General Dr: طيب ماهو ممكن بدعوته يجعلهم يتوبو ويخلصهم 
General Dr: انا عايز دليل واضح وصريح
General Dr: دا مش دليل
textual_critism: مش انت اللى تحدد دا دليل ولا لانك باختصار جاهل واعمى
textual_critism: انت لو تعرف تنقده انقده
General Dr: طيب سيبك من دى
General Dr: تقدر تقولى اسم متى بالكامل
General Dr: ومتى كتب
General Dr: واين كتب
General Dr: والدليل انه صادق
textual_critism: اقدم بردية لانجيل متى بترجه لسنة كام؟
textual_critism: ولا كبيرة عليك؟
textual_critism: ايه بتسال التاعب؟
General Dr: ههههههههههههههه
General Dr: يا بنى انت تخاف تناظر التاعب
textual_critism: سبق ووجهتله مناظرة وقالى مبلعبش مع المسيحين
textual_critism: بيعورنى
textual_critism: انا بهبل بس على المسلمين علشان مبيسالوش
textual_critism: روح اساله اقدم بردية لانجيل متى
textual_critism: ورقهما كام
textual_critism: واخر تحديث ليها كان امتى
textual_critism: ومين عمله
General Dr: عارف النص بتاع مباركه انتى من بين النساء
textual_critism: انت قاعد تنط من هنا لهنا ومش عارف ترسالك على بر متقول انا جاهل زى استاذى وخلاص
textual_critism: مش قولنالكم انكوا قدام المسيحين متسووش فلس
General Dr: طيب عارف النص
textual_critism: ايوة عارفه
General Dr: انا هثبتلك بالدليل ان كتابك محرف
textual_critism: طيب اولا قولى يعنى تحريف
textual_critism: علميا ونقديا
General Dr: بص النص دا مش موجود فى كتاب الكاثوليك
textual_critism: يعنى ايه تحريف رد على
textual_critism: واضح ان التاعب مش نافعك
General Dr: التحريف هو التغيير الواقع في كلام الله سواء وقع بسبب الزيادة أو النقصان أو تبديل بعض الألفاظ ببعض آخر أياً كان سبب ذلك التغيير إن كان عن سوء قصد، أم عن حسن قصد، أم عن سهو وغفلة 
textual_critism: مرجعك العلمى 
textual_critism: ؟
textual_critism: دا كلام مسلمين
textual_critism: ميلزمنيش ببصلة
General Dr: ههههههههههههههههه
textual_critism: هقولك بقة كلام العلماء ان التحريف هو تشويه متعمد للنص وضياع رسالته بما يحول امكانية استعادة النص الاصلى للعمل الادبى
General Dr: امال ايه التحريف عندك
textual_critism: فهمت حاجة؟
General Dr: لا طبعا
textual_critism: مهو علشان انت جاهل
General Dr: كمان باردو اللى بتقولو دا ينطبق على كتابك
textual_critism: مهو دا بقة اللى انت لو وقفت على رجليك متعرفش تثبت ان نص العهد الجديد ضاع
textual_critism: واستبدلت رسالته
textual_critism: ونصه الاصلى لا يمكن استعادته
General Dr: طيب اثبتلك
textual_critism: اتفضل
General Dr: كيف يمكن الحكم على كتاب بأنه من عند الله 
textual_critism: بتلات عوامل
General Dr: قولهم
textual_critism: 1-ارثوذكسية فكره بمعنى ان فكره يتوافق ويتناغم مع كل الفكر الكتابى بدون ادنى اختلاف
textual_critism: ويقدم امتداد شرعى لما اعلنه لنا الاله الحق
textual_critism: منذ البدء
textual_critism: 2-رسوليته وان يكون كاتبه مؤيد ومساق بروح الله
textual_critism: 2-ان يجمع كل المؤمنين فى كل العصور وكل المناطق على قبوله كسفر له سلطان رسولى والهى فى التعليم
General Dr: طيب انا اقدر اثبتلك  ان حصل فى كتابك عكس كلامك دا كله
General Dr: اختار  عنصر واكلمك عنه بدليل
textual_critism: ياابنى انت متعرفش تثبت شئ انا بس الىل بثبت
textual_critism: ارثوذكسية فكره
textual_critism: تقدر تثبت ان فى سفر لم يقدم الفكر القويم المتنساق مع كل روح الكتاب؟
General Dr: طيب هثبتلك
textual_critism: اتفضل
textual_critism: على فكرة النص اللى انت بتقول مش اصلى موجود فى كل النسخ النقدية 
textual_critism: واشهرهم نسخة ال Ubs
textual_critism: 42 καὶ ἀνεφώνησεν κραυγῇ μεγάλῃ καὶ εἶπεν, Εὐλογημένη σὺ ἐν γυναιξὶν καὶ εὐλογημένος ὁ καρπὸς τῆς κοιλίας σου. 
Aland, K., Black, M., Martini, C. M., Metzger, B. M., Wikgren, A., Aland, B., & Karavidopoulos, J. (2000; 2009). The Greek New Testament, Fourth Revised Edition (with apparatus); The Greek New Testament, 4th Revised Edition (with apparatus) (Lk 1:42). Deutsche Bibelgesellschaft; Stuttgart.
textual_critism: ومفيش تعليقات نصية عليه
General Dr: خد التناقض دا
General Dr: على العموم قليل من الأمثلة التي يوجد مثلها الكثير في الكتاب المقدس وقل لي من المخطأ هنا؟ ومن نصدق ؟ وسأورد هنا إثنان وثلاثون إختلافاً فقط من الكثير الكثير من الإختلافات الموجودة في الكتاب بعهديه القديم والجديد  وأكتفي بنقلها هاهنا في كتابي كما يلي :

1)  700 مركبة أم 7000 ? ، و 40.000 : فارس أم من المشاة? 
textual_critism: هو انت فاهم يعنى ارثوذكسية الفكر
textual_critism: انت عندك كام سنة؟
General Dr: 26
textual_critism: يا راجل دا انت محصلتش 3 ابتدائى
textual_critism: اشرحلى يعنى ايه سفر فكره ارثوذكسى
textual_critism: ابقوا تعالوا نعلمكوا يا حبيبى 
General Dr: خلينا فى تناقضات الكتاب
textual_critism: لا مش هسيبك غير لما اعلمك
textual_critism: يعنى ايه سفر فكره ارثوذكسى
General Dr: يُوشَيْب أَمْ يَشُبْعام ?  ثمانمائة أم ثلاثمائة ? 

(وَهَذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ رِجَالِ دَاوُدَ الأَبْطَالِ: يُوشَيْبُ بَشَّبَثُ التَّحْكَمُونِيُّ، وَكَانَ قَائِدَ الثَّلاَثَةِ، هَاجَمَ بِرُمْحِهِ ثَمَانِي مِئَةٍ وَقَتَلَهُمْ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً)  [صموئيل الثاني  23 عدد8].

(وَهَؤُلاَءِ هُمْ أَبْطَالُ دَاوُدَ: يَشُبْعَامُ بْنُ حَكْمُونِي، رَئِيسُ الأَبْطَالِ الثَّلاَثَةِ، هَاجَمَ بِرُمْحِهِ ثَلاَثَ مِئَةٍ وَقَتَلَهُمْ دُفْعَة
textual_critism: مانا ممكن وبكل جهل زيك اروح منزلك ردود
textual_critism: وخلاص
textual_critism: بس انا بحاول انقذك من الجهل
textual_critism: نرجع ونسال يعنى ايه سفر فكره ارثوذكسى
General Dr: يا عم رد على التناقض دا
textual_critism: طيب نبدا بالاول
textual_critism: قولى كدا الاعداد بالشواهد
General Dr: خلينا فى التانى
textual_critism: هو انت مش واثق من نفسك خالص
General Dr: اصل انا بكلم كذا واد غيرك
textual_critism: واد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
textual_critism: انت عارف مين الىل بيكلمك
General Dr: بكلم شخص غيرك
General Dr: انا اقصد اكتب واحد غيرك
General Dr: وحرف الحاء طار فى السكه
textual_critism: اة طيب
General Dr: يُوشَيْب أَمْ يَشُبْعام ?  ثمانمائة أم ثلاثمائة ? 

(وَهَذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ رِجَالِ دَاوُدَ الأَبْطَالِ: يُوشَيْبُ بَشَّبَثُ التَّحْكَمُونِيُّ، وَكَانَ قَائِدَ الثَّلاَثَةِ، هَاجَمَ بِرُمْحِهِ ثَمَانِي مِئَةٍ وَقَتَلَهُمْ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً)  [صموئيل الثاني  23 عدد8].

(وَهَؤُلاَءِ هُمْ أَبْطَالُ دَاوُدَ: يَشُبْعَامُ بْنُ حَكْمُونِي، رَئِيسُ الأَبْطَالِ الثَّلاَثَةِ، هَاجَمَ بِرُمْحِهِ ثَلاَثَ مِئَةٍ وَقَتَلَهُمْ دُفْعَة
textual_critism: مهو انت تستنانى ثوانى لانى هدرسه حالا وانا معاك
textual_critism: وانا مبحبش سؤال مردش عليه
General Dr: ما نفهمه من فقرة صموائيل الثاني أن إسم أحد رجال داود الأبطال هو : يوشيب بشبث التحكموني وأن هذا الرجل قد هاجم برمحه 800 رجل فقتلهم دفعة واحدة فضلاً عن أنه كان قائد الأبطال الثلاثة .

وما نفهمه من فقرة أخبار الأيام الأول هو أن نفس الرجل إسمه يشبعام بن حكموني وقد هاجم برمحه 300 رجل فقتلهم دفعة واحدة فضلاً عن أنه كان قائد الأبطال الثلاثة 
textual_critism: لا انت متفهمش انا اجبلك تفاسير عالمية
textual_critism: للموضوع
General Dr: وما نفهمه من فقرة أخبار الأيام الأول هو أن نفس الرجل إسمه يشبعام بن حكموني وقد هاجم برمحه 300 رجل فقتلهم دفعة واحدة فضلاً عن أنه كان قائد الأبطال الثلاثة .

إذاً هناك إختلاف في الإسم ما بين يوشيب ويشبعام والحكموني والتحكموني فضلاً عن أن كاتب الأخبار أسقط الإسم الثاني للرجل 
textual_critism: بس ثوانى بفتح الليبورنكس
textual_critism: معايا يا ابنى
General Dr: معاك
textual_critism: الاسم الاول فى سفر صمؤيل الثانى هو عبرى תַּחְכְּמֹנִי
textual_critism: والاسم المذكور فى سفر اخبار الايام
textual_critism: חַכְמוֹנִי
textual_critism: والاتنين من نفس المصدر
General Dr: فسرلى التناقض
textual_critism: חָכַם
textual_critism: ومعناها حكيم
textual_critism: هو ياحبيبى نس الاسم لكن بلهجة مختلفة
textual_critism: مفيش فرق بين الاتنين
textual_critism: والاتنين بيرجعوا لنفس المصدر
General Dr: يا عم  فى تناقض واضح
General Dr: افهم 
General Dr: يُوشَيْب أَمْ يَشُبْعام ?  ثمانمائة أم ثلاثمائة ? 

(وَهَذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ رِجَالِ دَاوُدَ الأَبْطَالِ: يُوشَيْبُ بَشَّبَثُ التَّحْكَمُونِيُّ، وَكَانَ قَائِدَ الثَّلاَثَةِ، هَاجَمَ بِرُمْحِهِ ثَمَانِي مِئَةٍ وَقَتَلَهُمْ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً)  [صموئيل الثاني  23 عدد8].

(وَهَؤُلاَءِ هُمْ أَبْطَالُ دَاوُدَ: يَشُبْعَامُ بْنُ حَكْمُونِي، رَئِيسُ الأَبْطَالِ الثَّلاَثَةِ، هَاجَمَ بِرُمْحِهِ ثَلاَثَ مِئَةٍ وَقَتَلَهُمْ دُف
textual_critism: بلاش جهل المصدر الىل ماخوذ منه الكملتين هو חָכַם
textual_critism: ومعناه حكيم
textual_critism: لكن الاسمين بنطق مختلف
General Dr: ما نفهمه من فقرة صموائيل الثاني أن إسم أحد رجال داود الأبطال هو : يوشيب بشبث التحكموني وأن هذا الرجل قد هاجم برمحه 800 رجل فقتلهم دفعة واحدة فضلاً عن أنه كان قائد الأبطال الثلاثة .

textual_critism: ندخل بقة هو قتل 300 ولا 800
General Dr: وما نفهمه من فقرة أخبار الأيام الأول هو أن نفس الرجل إسمه يشبعام بن حكموني وقد هاجم برمحه 300 رجل فقتلهم دفعة واحدة فضلاً عن أنه كان قائد الأبطال الثلاثة .
textual_critism: الىل تفهمه من النصين 
General Dr: إذاً هناك إختلاف في الإسم ما بين يوشيب ويشبعام والحكموني والتحكموني فضلاً عن أن كاتب الأخبار أسقط الإسم الثاني للرجل 
textual_critism: ان بشبث التحكمونى
textual_critism: دا كان رئيس ثلاثة
textual_critism: مظبوط؟
textual_critism: هو قتل برمحمه بنفسه 300 والفرقة اللى هو رئيسها مجتمعين قتلوا 800
General Dr: وهناك إختلاف في عدد من قتلهم هذا الرجل بسيفه دفعة واحدة في صموائيل قال ( 800 ) وفي الأخبار قال ( 300 ) فهناك فرق وإختلاف بين العددين مقداره ( 500 ) رجل وهو ليس بالقليل 
textual_critism: اى سؤال تانى؟
General Dr: وبغض النظر عن هذه الخرافة التي يستحيل أن يصدقها عاقل وهو أن رجل هاجم برمحه هذا العدد من الناس فقتلهم دفعة واحدة وهذا مستحيل 
textual_critism: ومين قال انه كان فى معركة واحدة يا جاهل
General Dr: hgkw fdr,g ]tui ,hp]i
textual_critism: وَالرَّجُلُ الَّذِي يَمَسُّهُمْ يَتَسَلَّحُ بِحَدِيدٍ وَعَصَا رُمْحٍ، فَيَحْتَرِقُونَ بِالنَّارِ فِي مَكَانِهِمْ».
8 هذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ الأَبْطَالِ الَّذِينَ لِدَاوُدَ: يُشَيْبَ بَشَّبَثُ التَّحْكَمُونِيُّ رَئِيسُ الثَّلاَثَةِ. هُوَ هَزَّ رُمْحَهُ عَلَى ثَمَانِ مِئَةٍ قَتَلَهُمْ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً.
9 وَبَعْدَهُ أَلِعَازَارُ بْنُ دُودُو بْنِ أَخُوخِي، أَحَدُ الثَّلاَثَةِ الأَبْطَالِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَ دَاوُدَ حِينَمَا عَيَّرُوا الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا هُنَاكَ لِلْحَرْب
General Dr: النص بيقول دفعه واحده
textual_critism: مهو النص قدامى وبقولك صعب ان جندى يقتل 300؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
General Dr: انت بتضحك عل نفسك
General Dr: النص واضح
textual_critism: مهو واضح ومفهوش اى مشكلة
General Dr: ههههههههههه
textual_critism: وانت قاعد تنقل من هنا ومن هنا
textual_critism: ومش عارف تجمع كلمتين على بعض
textual_critism: الاسمين من نفس المصدر
textual_critism: العددين واحد لرئيس الفرقة نفسه والاخر للفرقة مجتمعة
textual_critism: هل لديك اى اعتراض؟
General Dr: لا طبعا
textual_critism: طيب شكرا
textual_critism: فى اى سؤال تانى
General Dr: طيب سيبك من دى 
General Dr: خد دى
textual_critism: احنا مش بنلعب يا استاذ
textual_critism: فى الحارة سوا
General Dr: والله ردك غلط خالص
General Dr: بس انا هعديهالك
textual_critism: هو انت عارف تتكلم
General Dr: خد دى بقى
General Dr: كم كان عمر يهوياكين حينما أصبح ملكا ؟؟؟

أخبار الثانى  36 عدد 9: كان يهوياكين ابن ثماني سنين حين ملك وملك ثلاثة اشهر وعشرة أيام في أورشليم.وعمل الشر في عيني الرب. (SVD)

ملوك الثانى  24عدد8:  كان يهوياكين ابن ثماني عشرة سنة حين ملك وملك ثلاثة اشهر في أورشليم.واسم أمه نحوشتا بنت الناثان من أورشليم
textual_critism: موضوع اهبل وانهيناه من زمن
General Dr: ما نفهمه من فقرة اخبار الأيام الثاني 36 عدد 9 أن عمر يهوياكين حينما تولى الحكم أو الملك هو ثماني سنوات (8 سنة ) , وأن مدة ملكه هو ثلاثة أشهر وعشرة أيام ( 100 يوم ) وأنه كفر في خلال مدة حكمه هذه أو عصى الرب وأن حكمه كان في أورشليم 
General Dr: تمام
textual_critism: طبيعة الملوك ان ولده ولى العهد بيشترك مع ابوه فى عمله الملوكى وهو فى حياته
General Dr: luhdh
textual_critism: لكن فى سن بيتولى عمله كملك شرعى
General Dr: وما نفهمه من فقرة الملوك الثاني 24 عدد 8 أن عمر يهوياكين حينما تولى الحكم أو الملك هو ثماني عشرة سنة ( 18 سنة ), وأن مدة ملكه هو ثلاثة أشهر فقط ( 90 يوم ) وأن إسم أمه نحوشتا بنت ناثان وأنها من أورشليم .
General Dr: إذا فهناك فرق في بين النصين فقرة الأخبار تقول أن يهوياكين كان عمره ( 8 سنوات ) حين تولى الحكم وفي الملوك يقول كان عمره ( 18 سنة ) فهناك عشرة سنوات فرق , وفي الأخبار يقول أن مدة ملكه هو ثلاثة شهور وعشرة أيام ( 3 شهور 10 أيام ) , وفي الملوك يقول أن مدة ملكه كانت ( 3 شهور فقط ) , فهناك فرق عشرة أيام بين الفقرتين 
textual_critism: هو الغباء واخد حده معاك 8 سنوات اشترك يهوياكين مع ابيه فى الحكم
textual_critism: وفى سن ال18 تولى الحكم شريعا
General Dr: لا
General Dr: والقصة هنا تقول أن أن يهوياكين مدة حكمه ثلاثة شهور وعشرة أيام فقط , ولكن لماذا كانت مدة حكمة قصيرة هكذا ؟ الإجابة أن يهوياكين بعد توليه الحكم بثلاثة شهور تقريباً تم اسره في السبي ووضع في السجن لينتهي حكمه حتى جاء حكم أوبل مردوخ ملك بابل حين تولى الحكم وأخرج يهوياكين من السجن ( وحتى هذه من الكذب فقد روي أنه قُتل حين تم أسره ) .

General Dr: انه مات
General Dr: لانه مات
textual_critism: ياحبيبى انت تايه انت بتسال اتولى الحكم 8 ولا 18
textual_critism: ولا بتسال عن مصيره؟
General Dr: يبنى هو مات بعد تولى الحكم 
General Dr: يعنى  النص التنى غلط لانه وقتها كان مات
General Dr: فنت
General Dr: فهمت
textual_critism: اذا كان هو بقة ملك شرعى 18 سنة
General Dr: هههههههههههه
textual_critism: وبعد ابوه لم يملك سوى شهور
General Dr: يا بنى افهم
textual_critism: انا فاضى للعب العيال ياابنى ورايا شغلى ابقى نادى حد كبير اكلمه
General Dr: إذا فهناك فرق في بين النصين فقرة الأخبار تقول أن يهوياكين كان عمره ( 8 سنوات ) حين تولى الحكم وفي الملوك يقول كان عمره ( 18 سنة ) فهناك عشرة سنوات فرق , وفي الأخبار يقول أن مدة ملكه هو ثلاثة شهور وعشرة أيام ( 3 شهور 10 أيام ) , وفي الملوك يقول أن مدة ملكه كانت ( 3 شهور فقط ) , فهناك فرق عشرة أيام بين الفقرتين .
General Dr: افهم
textual_critism: النقطة الاولى وفهمتك ان الملك يولى ابنه معاه فى الحكم اثناء حياته وبعد وفاة الاب
General Dr: وفي الأخبار يقول أن مدة ملكه هو ثلاثة شهور وعشرة أيام ( 3 شهور 10 أيام ) , وفي الملوك يقول أن مدة ملكه كانت ( 3 شهور فقط ) , فهناك فرق عشرة أيام بين الفقرتين .
textual_critism: بيتولى شرعية الملوكية
General Dr: كلمنى فى فرق الايام
General Dr: 3  شهور ولا 
General Dr: 3 شهور وعشر ايام
textual_critism: 3 شهور و10 ايام
General Dr: والنص الاول محرف يعنى
General Dr: النص الاول بيقول 3 شهور فقط
textual_critism: فين كلمة فقط
General Dr: والتانى زود عشر ايام
textual_critism: فين كلمة فقط؟
General Dr: دا وحى يا حبيبى
General Dr: الوحى لازم يذكر العمر بالضبط
General Dr: واحد بيقول 3 
General Dr: والتانى زود عشره
General Dr: ولا العشر ايام مش بيفرقو فى الوحى
textual_critism: وايه المشكلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فهمنى مشكلة واحدة
General Dr: تحريف فى عشر ايام طبعا
General Dr: سيبك من دى
textual_critism: هو لما اقول انا عمرى 32 سنة وواحد يكتب عمرى 32 سنة و3 شهو
textual_critism: شهور
General Dr: خد دى كمان
textual_critism: ايه الفرق
textual_critism: لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
General Dr: كم كان عمر اخزيا حين ملك أورشليم؟؟

ملوك الثانى  8عدد 26:  كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم.واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري ملك إسرائيل. 

أخبار الأيام الثانى 22عدد 2:  كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وأربعين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري

textual_critism: العب بعيد
General Dr: كم كان عمر اخزيا حين ملك أورشليم؟؟

ملوك الثانى  8عدد 26:  كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم.واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري ملك إسرائيل. 

أخبار الأيام الثانى 22عدد 2:  كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وأربعين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري

General Dr: كم كان عمر اخزيا حين ملك أورشليم؟؟

ملوك الثانى  8عدد 26:  كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم.واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري ملك إسرائيل. 

أخبار الأيام الثانى 22عدد 2:  كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وأربعين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري

textual_critism: انا ورايا شغل مش فاضى لشغل الاطفال دى
textual_critism: نلتقى يوم اخر
textual_critism: كفاية عليك ترويق كدا النهاردة
General Dr: فيتضح من النصوص السابقة أن يهورام أبيه مات وهو ابن أربعين سنة , وتولى أخزيا الملك بعد موت ابيه مباشرة فلو لم يكن النص الثاني غلط يلزم أن يكون أخزيا أكبر من أبيه بسنتين وهو أمر ممتنع عند العقلاء من الناس , وقد أقر آدم كلارك وهورن وهنري وإسكات في تفاسيرهم بأن هذا الإختلاف وقع من غلط الكاتب .
General Dr: فيتضح من النصوص السابقة أن يهورام أبيه مات وهو ابن أربعين سنة , وتولى أخزيا الملك بعد موت ابيه مباشرة فلو لم يكن النص الثاني غلط يلزم أن يكون أخزيا أكبر من أبيه بسنتين وهو أمر ممتنع عند العقلاء من الناس , وقد أقر آدم كلارك وهورن وهنري وإسكات في تفاسيرهم بأن هذا الإختلاف وقع من غلط الكاتب .
General Dr: iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
General Dr: ههههههههههههههههه
General Dr: اوعى تهرب
General Dr: الهروب وحش
textual_critism: هو فى سؤال انا مطحنتكش فيه؟
General Dr: دول 50 الف تناقض وخطأ
textual_critism: وانت زى المارهق فاتح صفحة ويب وقاعد تنقل منها
General Dr: فيتضح من النصوص السابقة أن يهورام أبيه مات وهو ابن أربعين سنة , وتولى أخزيا الملك بعد موت ابيه مباشرة فلو لم يكن النص الثاني غلط يلزم أن يكون أخزيا أكبر من أبيه بسنتين وهو أمر ممتنع عند العقلاء من الناس , وقد أقر آدم كلارك وهورن وهنري وإسكات في تفاسيرهم بأن هذا الإختلاف وقع من غلط الكاتب .
textual_critism: لا انت ولا امتك كلها تعرف تقف قدامنا
General Dr: فيتضح من النصوص السابقة أن يهورام أبيه مات وهو ابن أربعين سنة , وتولى أخزيا الملك بعد موت ابيه مباشرة فلو لم يكن النص الثاني غلط يلزم أن يكون أخزيا أكبر من أبيه بسنتين وهو أمر ممتنع عند العقلاء من الناس , وقد أقر آدم كلارك وهورن وهنري وإسكات في تفاسيرهم بأن هذا الإختلاف وقع من غلط الكاتب .
textual_critism: عمر اخزيا ردينا عليه بدل المرة مليون
textual_critism: لو تعرف ترد على ردنا رد
textual_critism: وسيبك من شغل المراهقين
General Dr: كم كان عمر اخزيا حين ملك أورشليم؟؟

ملوك الثانى  8عدد 26:  كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم.واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري ملك إسرائيل. 

أخبار الأيام الثانى 22عدد 2:  كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وأربعين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري
General Dr: كم كان عمر اخزيا حين ملك أورشليم؟؟

ملوك الثانى  8عدد 26:  كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم.واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري ملك إسرائيل. 

أخبار الأيام الثانى 22عدد 2:  كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وأربعين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري
General Dr: رد يا خروف
textual_critism: عمر اخزيا 22 وعمر اسرته الحكمة 42
textual_critism: متفقدش اعصابك وانت عرفت انك جاهبل وبديل كبير
textual_critism: روح يا حبيبى نادى حد كبير اكلمه
textual_critism: واركن فى حتة ناشفة
General Dr: ليه هوة انا خروف زى الهك
textual_critism: قولى ياابنى يعنى ايه اله مستوى على عرش
General Dr: كم عدد بنو يعقوب إخوة يوسف وأهله حينما دخلوا إلى مصر؟؟

يقول العهد القديم

تكوين 46 عدد 26:جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا. تكوين(27) وابنا يوسف اللذان ولدا له في مصر نفسان.جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت الى مصر سبعون (SVD)... وأيضا فى سفر الخروج 1 عدد 5 يؤكد أنهم سبعون 

General Dr: رد يا خروف
textual_critism: طيب مع نفسك بقة اقعد انقل من هنا ومن هنا انا مش فاضيلك 
General Dr: التناقضات كتيرة اوى
General Dr: بينما يقول العهد الجديد

أعمال 7 عدد14:  فارسل يوسف واستدعى اباه يعقوب وجميع عشيرته خمسة وسبعين نفسا
textual_critism: 70 نفس هو عدد النفوس باستنشاء احفاد يوسف
General Dr: يا ترى اصدق العهد القديم ولا الجديد
textual_critism: وباضافة احفاد يسوف يصبح عدد بنى اسرائيل فى مصر 75 نفس
General Dr: دليلك على كلامك
General Dr: جبت الاستثناء دا منين
textual_critism: من عنيا ثوانى 
General Dr: اهم حاجه الدليل
textual_critism: The text excludes Jacob and Joseph and adds nine sons of Joseph (a total of seventy-five). The tally given in the Hebrew Bible and its translations is sixty-six persons, plus Jacob, Joseph, and Joseph’s two sons; that is, seventy people
textual_critism: المرجع
textual_critism: Kistemaker, S. J., & Hendriksen, W. (1953-2001). Vol. 17: New Testament commentary : Exposition of the Acts of the Apostles. Accompanying biblical text is author's translation. New Testament Commentary (248). Grand Rapids: Baker Book House
General Dr: كلمنى عربى
General Dr: بلاش نصوص الانجليزى
textual_critism: طيب روح اتعلم محو امية وتعالى كلم المسيحين
General Dr: انا بكلم فى التحريف فى الكتاب اللى معايا باللغه العربيه
textual_critism: اللى انا نقولتهولك من العالمين كيسكيكر وهينريكسون
textual_critism: هو نفس ما قولته
textual_critism: كيسميكر
General Dr: انت هتهرب وتعمل زى اصحاب يسوع الجميع تركوة وهربو
textual_critism: اعصابك يا مرسى
textual_critism: علشام مش كويس على صحتك
General Dr: يا عم فين دليلك على الاستثناء
General Dr: هتهرب باردو
textual_critism: The text excludes Jacob and Joseph and adds nine sons of Joseph (a total of seventy-five). The tally given in the Hebrew Bible and its translations is sixty-six persons, plus Jacob, Joseph, and Joseph’s two sons; that is, seventy people
General Dr: هههههههههههههههههههههه
textual_critism: اعصابك يا مرسى
General Dr: هوه دا الدليل
General Dr: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
textual_critism: امال انت الدليل
General Dr: فين دليل الاستثناء 
textual_critism: حينما يتكلم المسيحى يتكلم ومعه دليله 
General Dr: فين الدليل
General Dr: فين الدليل 
General Dr: فين 
textual_critism: على فكرة اطلع فوق شوية كدا هتلاقى الرد تعرف ترد؟
General Dr: انا عايز دليل بالعربى على الاستثناء من كتابك
General Dr: فهمت
textual_critism: طيب روح محو امية يا دكتور طاهر وبعدين تعالى كلم المثقفين
General Dr: من تجيبليش كلام حد عايز نص من كتابك على الاستثناء
General Dr: لان الجميع زاغو وفسدو
General Dr: وانا مش بصدق الفاسدين
textual_critism: لا انا مخلص مش بروح انكح ملكات يمين
General Dr: هتهرب
textual_critism: ياحبيبى الاجابة عندك واعصابك شوية
General Dr: افهم من كده انك مشمعاك دليل وبتهرب
textual_critism: علشان البواسير
General Dr: هههههههههههههههههه
textual_critism: دليلى حطيته باسماء العلماء واسم المرجع
General Dr: طيب تعمل معايامناظرةعلى البالتوك
textual_critism: فهل لديك ما ينافى ما قولته
General Dr: انا عايزمناظرةمعاك
textual_critism: هو انت عارف تعمل مناظرة هنا لما تتفضح على البال
General Dr: توافق تناظرنى
General Dr: ماشى  انا موافق
General Dr: تناظرنى
General Dr: تناظر
General Dr: ولا هتهرب
textual_critism: انا مليش اكونت على البالتوك وعمرى مدخلت على البالتوك انا موجود فى منتدى الكنيسة العربية اتفضل لو عايز تناظر تعالى انفخك شوية
textual_critism: دا انا زبون سقع
General Dr: اعمل اكونت على البالتوك
General Dr: ولا  تقلق  هرشمك 
textual_critism: مليش فيه ثانيا انا جراح اطفال ومعنديش وقت زى العالم الصايعة الىل قاعدة طول النهار عليه
textual_critism: عايز مناظرة انفخك فيها تعالى المنتدى
textual_critism: انفخك
General Dr: دا اسمه هروب
General Dr: كده تهرب
General Dr: يا هربنجى هههههههههههههه
textual_critism: واحد بيقولك معرفش البالتوك تقولى هروب انت عبيط؟
General Dr: هروووووووووووووووووووب
General Dr: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
General Dr: وعاملى فيها بتفهم
textual_critism: عارف اطفال الشوارع؟
General Dr: يا هربنجى
General Dr: هرووووووووووووووووووب
General Dr: كتك نيله
General Dr: هربنجى
textual_critism: طيب الحوار دا نزل على منتدى الكنيسة العربية
General Dr: بقولك تانى  تناظر
textual_critism: ايه رائيك
textual_critism: نذيع ولا منذيعش
General Dr: الحمدلله
General Dr: دى فضيحه ليك
textual_critism: ادخل شوف فضيحة الدكتور طاهر والتاعب الجاهل
General Dr: هههههههههههههههههههههه
General Dr: هههههههههههههههههههههه
General Dr: تناظرنى 
General Dr: تناظرنى
General Dr: تناظرنى
textual_critism: المنتدى مفتوح سجل فيه وتعالى
General Dr: تناظرنى
textual_critism: موافق
textual_critism: موافق
textual_critism: موافق
General Dr: بناظر صوت على البالتوك
textual_critism: البعيد غبى
General Dr: ليا فى الصوت علشان فضيحتك تبقى بجلاجل
textual_critism: الىل انت عايز تقوله صوت اكتبه فى المنتدى
textual_critism: ومتخفش مش هعورك اوى
General Dr: وايه اللى يمنعكتناظر صوت
General Dr: خايف تناظرصوت ليه
textual_critism: وقتى وانا معرفش اصلا البالتوك ولا عمرى اتعاملت معاه
General Dr: انا اعلمك
General Dr: بص يا عسل
textual_critism: بص ياض
General Dr: تنزل البالتوك
textual_critism: احنا هنعيل ولا ايه
textual_critism: عايزنى انفخك
textual_critism: تعالى المنتدى
General Dr: ليه كده يا خروف هتشتم
textual_critism: هنفخك نفخا مبينا
General Dr: هل اخلاقك السب
General Dr: ولا انت ابن برسوم
General Dr: فاكر برسوم
General Dr: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
textual_critism: يعنى مثلا لو قولتلك اذهب مص قضيب ابوك
textual_critism: هتزعل؟
General Dr: برسوم بتاع اسيوط
General Dr: برسومهههههههههههههههههههههه
textual_critism: طيب لو قولتلك روح مص بظر اللات هتزعل؟
General Dr: بتاع جريدة النبأ
textual_critism: للاسف انك تتبع رسول شوارعى
textual_critism: واقل ما يقال عنه انه تربية حوارى
textual_critism: وجاى تكلم اسيادك عن الاخلاق

*


----------



## حنا السرياني (27 أكتوبر 2011)

:010104~171::010104~171::010104~171:​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*هو التاعب مبيردش ليه على كلام بارت إيرمان حبيبه عن القرآن؟ هل من الأسلوب الدعوي يا تاعب أن تستشهد بكلام ملحد، ومش أي ملحد، ده بيستهزئ بكتاب الرحمن! مكسوف ترد ولا إيه؟ 

أما التلميذ فشطّور كتير في النسخ واللصق ههههههههههه فاتح جوجل وقاعد ينسخ شبهات وفرحان بنفسه 

د. apostle.paul أبدعت حبيبي، باسم يسوع أكثر من شبهة رديت عليها في موضوع واحد.*


----------



## jesus_son012 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور كتير استاذى ابوستل  بول

بس سؤال هو ايه ال*الليبورنكس*


----------



## jesus_son012 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

> textual_critism: طيب روح اتعلم محو امية وتعالى كلم المسيحين


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصل حتى حلوة


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أكتوبر 2011)

> *أما التلميذ فشطّور كتير في النسخ واللصق ههههههههههه فاتح جوجل وقاعد ينسخ شبهات وفرحان بنفسه *


*المشكلة انى ازنقه
يقولى خلاص بلاش دى خد دى بقة
انا اسف لو فى خطا اثناء كلامى الكلام دا انا برد من ذاكرتى هو بينزل كلامه بمنتهى السرعة نسخ ولصق وانا برد بنفس السرعة من الذاكرة

*


----------



## شكرا حبيبى محمد (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بس المشكلة مش انه رد او مردش المشكلة اسلوب الرد والحوااار شايف اسلوب حضرتك واسلوب حضرته 
وبعدين انا مش شايفة حضرته انا اتهرب ولا حاجه ده طلب مناظرتك بس حضرتك عاوزة يدخل هنا ومن الواضح فى اسلوب مناظرتكم اللى شفته هنا انكم بتدوا كلام كلام ورا بعض زى الكرابيج ولما نيجى نجيب ادله تقولوا لا مش من القرأن اصله محرف ههههههههه احنا بنتوقع مثلا ولا قالولك اننا من ايام الكفار منهجنا هو القرأن والسنة من فين نأتى بأدلة يعنى حاجه غريبة والله


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*حلو السمك - لبن - تمر هندي الي عم تحكيه*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أكتوبر 2011)

> بس المشكلة مش انه رد او مردش المشكلة اسلوب الرد والحوااار شايف اسلوب حضرتك واسلوب حضرته


*طلعلى كلمة واحدة غلط فيه
انت عارف حجة العبيط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تعرفها؟
انت شتمتنى
ياابنى انا كلمتك
لا انت شتمتنى انا مش هكلمك تانى 
روحوا اتعالجوا من امراضكم يا ابنى واعرفوا قدركم امامنا 
*


> وبعدين انا مش شايفة حضرته انا اتهرب ولا حاجه ده طلب مناظرتك بس حضرتك عاوزة يدخل هنا


*هو مش دخل نفسه فيما لا يعنيه
اذن فليكن رجلا ويدخل الى من دخل فى علومهم بهرتلته وزبالاته العلمية وليرينا كيف سيصمد امامنا
لكن كلام الاطفال المراهقين
انا اناظرك وسط اهلى وحبايبى واصدقائى علشان متبقوش انت الاعلون
دا كلام مرضى نفسين
*


> ومن الواضح فى اسلوب مناظرتكم اللى شفته هنا انكم بتدوا كلام كلام ورا بعض زى الكرابيج


*ايوة اسم الله عليك يا ضنايا
احنا بنزل كلامنا زى الكرابيج
بنجلد بيها الدجالين والجهلة اللى سيطروا على عقلوكم وفهمكوا انهم باحثين وهما شوية عيال بتسترزق من  الشغلانة والسبوبة
*


> ولما نيجى نجيب ادله تقولوا لا مش من القرأن اصله محرف ههههههههه احنا  بنتوقع مثلا ولا قالولك اننا من ايام الكفار منهجنا هو القرأن والسنة من  فين نأتى بأدلة يعنى حاجه غريبة والله


*انت بتقول ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا مالى بقران وسنة
ميولعوا
احنا بنتكلم عن النقد المسيحى
وسبق قولتها
ايمان+عقل+مراجع
اتخن اتخنكم ميقدرش يقف قدامنا

ملحوظة صغيرة لكل من تسول نفسه ان يعبث باقدس ما فى الوجود (الايمان المسيحى)
نحن لكم بالمرصاد لكل عيل عايز يتفذلك ويعمل فيها بيفهم
هتفضلوا مقيدين تحت ارجل الحق الى ان نسلمكم لكرسى المسيح الهنا لتدانوا على كفركم وضلالاكم وعنادكم واتباعكم لرسول العربان الدجال محمد 
*


----------



## شكرا حبيبى محمد (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمدلله على نعمة دينى الذى انا واثقة تمام الثقة انه دين الحق والله دمعت عينى وحضرتك بتكلمنى لانى حسيت اد ايه ان دينى هو الصح والاصح دائما كفاية انى اؤمن بجميع الاديان هذا ما علمنى اياه دينى 

تذكر فقط عندما تقوم الساعة بالطبع الانسان مش هيتذكر حد بس هيجيلك اليوم ده وهتشوف مين اللى هيحاسب على ضلاله وكفره وعناده انا مش واثقة ايه نهايتى الجنة او النار كله بأمر ربنا وبعملى فى حياتى لكن اللى انا متأكدة منه انك هتندم 


مع السلامة فى حفظ الله ورعايته​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أكتوبر 2011)

> الحمدلله على نعمة دينى الذى انا واثقة تمام الثقة انه دين  الحق والله دمعت عينى وحضرتك بتكلمنى لانى حسيت اد ايه ان دينى هو الصح  والاصح دائما كفاية انى اؤمن بجميع الاديان هذا ما علمنى اياه دينى


*دين سبحانه لم يكن له صاحبة ولا ولد واضربوا كل بنان
ياراجل بلاش عرة روح شوفلك حاجة ارقى من كدا شسوية تؤمن بيها
*


> تذكر فقط عندما تقوم الساعة بالطبع الانسان مش هيتذكر حد بس  هيجيلك اليوم ده وهتشوف مين اللى هيحاسب على ضلاله وكفره وعناده انا مش  واثقة ايه نهايتى الجنة او النار كله بأمر ربنا وبعملى فى حياتى لكن اللى  انا متأكدة منه انك هتندم


*انت ياابنى الىل هتتدان على اعمالك السودا
انا رايح الملكوت طول مانا ثقتى ورجاء وضعته فى الشخص الذى لن يخزينى
يسوع البار كلمة الاب
*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*فقط علي أن أخبر المتطاولين بأنهم يتحدثون إلى طبيب ولد وترعرع في عائلة مسلمة ثم عرف نور المسيح .*
*رائع يا دكتور *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*المسيحية (نظرياً)* - كلما بحث الانسان الغير مسيحي عن أمور الدين المسيحي لن يتمكن من استيعاب عظمته لانه باحث عن حق باطل في كُتب باطلة لا تمت بصلة للايمان القويم وذلك لان المسيحية علم ووحي إلهي وثابتة منذ أول يوم ولد فيه المسيح الرب!

*المسيحية (عملياً)* - تتمحور وتتمركز في إنسانية الانسان ورقيه وسموه - وكل محاولة لاسقاط فكرها تسقط أمامها لانها مبعث نور وسبيل حياة لن يصطدم ابداً بالفطرة والحس الانساني ولن تكون مدعاة خوف او مبعث للقلق.

*المسيحية (روحياً)* - علاقة شخصية ومركزية بالله الخالق - وعلاقة أستمرارية بين الجنس البشري الذي وجد على هذه الارض من فيض نعمة ومحبة الله الاب - ولخلاص جنسنا المحبوب - ضحى بأبنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به - وبأمكاننا روحياً ان نستوعب الله في وجوده في حياتنا إذ لا مبهمات لوجوده في حياتنا ولا أصابع إتهام توجه الينا من لدنه.

تحية لك أخي Apostle Paul


----------



## AYIOC (28 أكتوبر 2011)

سبحان المسيح, الأخ التاعب إتفاجئ إن في فريق لاهوت دفاعي !, بس الغريب انه عارف أغلب أفراده !!!

ماشي, هاعتبرها سهو.
طيب مثلا مقراش على أي بحث عنوان "فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي" !, طيب قولنا سهو معلش.

المهم, الأخ التاعب ما زال يحيا في وهم ان المسيحيّه تسقط بالنقد النصّي. هاقول لحضرتك شئ بسيط جداً يا استاذ تاعب, المسيحيّه تأسست علي التلمذه و التعليم, العهد الجديد هو جزء من التقليد, لأن التقليد شفهي و مكتوب.
العهد الجديد هو التقليد المكتوب, بينما الإيمان المُعاش المسلّم مرّه للقديسين هو التقليد الشفهي, كل ما تتوهم انه مشكله هو لا يمثل أي إشكاليّه بالنسبة لي كمسيحي لعدّة أسباب :

1- أغلب ما تتحدث فيه هو مقتول بحثاً و مردود عليه من أغلب دارسي النقد النصّي (أنا مُفضل للنص النقدي).

2- إتباع آراء بارت إيرمان يفرض عليك قبول حقيقة ان القرآن في رأي بارت إيرمان ساقط راسب فاشل نصيّا, لو هاتقبل رأيه كمسلم به يبقا بالمره اقبل رأيه في القرآن و لو مش هاتقبل رآيه تبقا مجرد مردد و لست بباحث.

3- كما تعرف -أو ربما تعرف- ان لا يوجد مسألة نقد نصي تهدم عقيده, لسبب بسيط هو إن شرح الكتاب لا يعتمد على مبدأ عقيدة الآية الواحدة.

4- عدم وجود العدم الجديد بحاله لا يهدم المسيحيه !!!, بل كمل يقول القدّيس إيريناوس "إذا فَرَضْنَا أنّ الرُسُلْ لَم يتركوا لنَا كِتَابَاتهم, ألم نَكُن مُضْطرّين أن نعتَمِد على التعاليم التي في التَقْليد كما سَلّموها للذين وُضعت الكْنَائس في عنايتهم؟".*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]  

و أيضاً يقول أثناسيوس "عَلينَا أنْ نَعتبِر هذا التَّقْلِيد, الذي هو تَعْلِيم و إيمَان الكَنِيسةِ الجَامِعَةِ مُنْذُ البِدء, الذي أعْطَاه الرَّب, و كَرَزْ بِه الرُسُل, و حَفِظَهُ الآبَاء, و الذي عَلِيه تأسَست الكَنِيسَةِ و قَامَتْ".

5- سؤال أخير بسيط "هل تغير شخص يسوع من أقدم برديات القرن الثاني و حتى أحدث مخطوطات القرن السادس عشر ؟ هل غاب التجسد, الفداء, الصلب, القيامة, ملكوت السموات ؟".


و لك السلام في إسم يسوع المسيح رب المجد.


----------



## AYIOC (28 أكتوبر 2011)

تصحيح :
عدم وجود العهد الجديد بحاله لا يهدم المسيحيه !!!


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*ياعزيزى الكلام دا لا يقال لمتعصبين وجهال عميان 
واحد مؤمن بعيسى تخاريف وهبل
واساطير الاولين
وترك يسوع المسيح مسيا التاريخ وكلمة الاب

النقد النصى ان اثبت شئ 
اثبت شئ واحد
ان يسوع القرن الاول هو يسوع الذى نحن مؤمنين بيه فى سنة 2011
ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع
على العموم ان وراه لغاية مكشفه قدام المسلمين والمسيحين انه جاهل ومتعصب ولا يريد ان يفهم ويعى انه يسير فى طريق الهلاك والضلال بتخاريفه هو وكل المسلمين الفريسيين الىل واقفين على الباب
لا دخلوا ولا سابوا الناس تعرف الحق

**وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا النَّامُوسِيُّونَ! لأَنَّكُمْ أَخَذْتُمْ مِفْتَاحَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ. مَا دَخَلْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ، وَالدَّاخِلُونَ مَنَعْتُمُوهُمْ*

*على العموم انا وحهتله دعوة للحوار فى المنتدى وهو مرعوب ومش عايز يدخل يكلم المسيحين
واللبيب بالاشارة يفهم *


----------



## AYIOC (28 أكتوبر 2011)

المشكله يا استاذي أبوستل ان الناس دي عندها مشكله حقيقيّه مع علم النقد النصي, متخيلين ان يسوع كتابه علي ورق, لا ده مش صح.

الحقيقه الملحّه اللي لازم توصل للناس دي ان أصلا 90 % من مسائل النقد النصي لا تُهم أصلاً, حتى ال 10 % المتبقيّه ما بين محلول و بسيط أو سهل التوصل ليه بمراجعة إستشهادات الآباء و توزيعات أماكنهم, أو لغوياً و المستعصي لا يُغير يسوع المسيح إلى عيسي بن مريم !.

حتى اللي بيظنو أنه مشكلات عويصه هي في الحقيقه لا شئ !, الإيمان أسبق من الكتاب, الرسل نفسهم كرزو سنين قبل الكتابه, عشان كده لازم يكون واضح جداً إن الإيمان يحكم التفسير و ليس التفسير يُغيّر الإيمان, حقيقي الموضوع مش صعب نهائي, بدليل إن آباء كتير ناقشو القراءات و لم تمثل بالنسبالهم أي مشكله, منهم مثلا أمبروسيوس و أوريجن, الإيمان بيسوع أسبق من الكتابه عن يسوع عشان كده كل اللي بشوفه على النت من تهجم هو مجرد هراء.

انا شخصياً بحب النقد النصي, لأن فيه تفكير. لكن بعد قراءة كتابات أرثذوكسيه بيبتدي يتضح إن المسيح مش كلمات, بل إيمان بيسوع مُسلّم مرّه للقديسين, إختلاف قراءة عمره ما هايجعل من يسوع إنسان ناقص أو إله ناقص أو مجرد نبي فقط.

الإيمان ده هو الوجه الآخر من العمله مع الكتاب المقدس, لا ينفصل عنه بل تجد الإيمان يشرح الكتاب و الكتاب يؤكد الإيمان.

رجاءاً لا تدرسوا الله كعلم على أوراق !!!

الرب يُنير عقول الجميع بنعمه و حكمة.


----------



## AYIOC (28 أكتوبر 2011)

استاذ غريغوريوس, أولاً أحب أقولك واحشني جداً, ثانياً عايز اكلمك قريب ياريت تشوفلك حل و تعمل أكونت علي اللي بالي بالك عشان نتكلم هناك !.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*استاذ اجيوس انا فاتح في الفيس بالاسم الي انا ضايفك بية الان ومنتظرك انت وحشني اكتررررررر *


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*دا اللى كنت بكلمه
*



​


----------

